# اول البوم تصميماتى فوتوشوب ♥♥ سمير الشاعر♥♥



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*اول تصميم ليا بالفوتوشوب ♥♥ بحر الدموع♥♥

*





*تانى تصميم ليا فوتوشوب♥!♥ بيك يا يسوع المسيح ♥!♥

*


 

*ثالث تصميم ليا فوتوشوب ♥♥ وسط العالم مجروحين ♥♥
يارب ينال اعاجبكم
*




*رابع تصميم فوتوشوب ليا ♥♥ قولة كلمة وادع ♥♥

*




*بعض من تصميماتى يارب تنال اعجبكم
وتحت امركم
*​ 
*لوفى اى شى فى التصميم
اهو نتعلم منكم*
خمسة ( 5 )




ستة( 6 )




سبعة (7 )




ثامنة (8 )




تسعة (9 )




عشرة ( 10 ) 




حضاشر ( 11   )




اتناشر (  12  )




تلاتاشر ( 13 )





*وتحت امركم فى اى شى محتاج التعديل على التصميم
سمير الشاعر*
​ ​​


----------



## أَمَة (5 أكتوبر 2012)

حلوين يا سمير - تسلم ايدك.


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

أمة قال:


> حلوين يا سمير - تسلم ايدك.


ميرسية لتشجيعك الجميل الرب يخليك
وارجع اقولك مش  منقوووووووووووووووووول
عملتهم بى ايدى


----------



## أَمَة (5 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ميرسية لتشجيعك الجميل الرب يخليك
> وارجع اقولك مش  منقوووووووووووووووووول
> عملتهم بى ايدى


 

ههههههههههه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 هو انا قلت حاجة ؟


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

أمة قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه
عملت قبل كدا كم موضوع واتهمتينى :ranting::ranting:انى
نقلتهم  
بس بجد ايةرايك فى اول البوم تصميماتى
يارب يعجبك


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*تصميمات رائعة جدا يا سمير
تسلم ايديك
منتظرين تصميمات جديدة​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*كلللللللللللهم احلي من بعض ياسمورة
وفعلا بتتقدم في تصميماتك
الرب يباركك بنعمتة

ومستنين منك مذيد من التصاميم
تقبل مروري المتواضع : )
*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

وااااااااااااااو

كلهم احلي من بعض يا سمير

ربنا يبارك موهبتك


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كلللللللللللهم احلي من بعض ياسمورة
> وفعلا بتتقدم في تصميماتك
> الرب يباركك بنعمتة
> 
> ...


اولاميرسية بجد على الروح المعنوية دى
منك ليا
ههههههههههه
ثانيا اايةدا
ياست الكل انتى اعتبرى نفسك صاحبة الموضوع
وبجداشكرك على التشجيع الرب يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااااااو
> 
> كلهم احلي من بعض يا سمير
> 
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك


ميرسية ليكى بجد
دامن ذوقك الرب يباركك
ويفرح قلبك


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2012)

حلوين اوى يا سمبر 

تسم ايدك 
​


----------



## white.angel (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*كلهم حلوين بصراحه ودة اكتر واحد عجبنى*

*



*

*ميرسي يا سمير*
*منتظرين المزيد *​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> حلوين اوى يا سمبر
> 
> تسم ايدك
> ​


ميرسية بجد ليكى


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *كلهم حلوين بصراحه ودة اكتر واحد عجبنى*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


اولاميرسية بجد ليكى على التشجيع
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك
امممممممممممم
لاتقلقى انشالله هعمل تصميمات جديدة
وداتصميم اعتبرى هدية منى ليكى


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أكتوبر 2012)

هااااااااااااااايل ومجهود حلو خالص

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وموهبتك

آمين


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل جداا استمر يا غالى


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميله


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

فى منتهى الروعه جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*









أنقر للتوسيع...

رااائع
رااائع
رااائع
شكرا
جدا
*​


----------



## grges monir (5 أكتوبر 2012)

بقيت محترف سمير  ولا اية
مش  بحسدك يا عم هههههه
 بس التصميمات والكلمات حلوين جدا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

وااااااااااااو 
لالا بجد كلهم عجبوني
تسلم ايديك
وربنا يبارك موهبتك سموره

​


----------



## mero_engel (5 أكتوبر 2012)

كلهم احلي من بعض فعلا 
استمر دايما منتظرين كل ما هو جديد
ربنا معك


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هااااااااااااااايل ومجهود حلو خالص
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك وموهبتك
> 
> آمين


*اشكرك بجدا
على رفع معنوياتى ربنا يباركك
ويحافظ عليك*


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جداا استمر يا غالى


اشكرك بجدا
على رفع معنوياتى ربنا يباركك
ويحافظ عليك


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميله


اشكرك بجدا
على رفع معنوياتى ربنا يباركك
ويحافظ عليك


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> فى منتهى الروعه جدا جدا جدا​


اشكرك بجدا
على رفع معنوياتى ربنا يباركك
ويحافظ عليك


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> رااائع
> رااائع
> رااائع
> ...


اشكرك بجدا
وبشكرك بجد بجداااااااااااا
جداااااااااا على تشجيعك المستمر لى 
الرب يباركك
على رفع معنوياتى ربنا يباركك
ويحافظ عليك


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> بقيت محترف سمير  ولا اية
> مش  بحسدك يا عم هههههه
> بس التصميمات والكلمات حلوين جدا


ههههههههههه
لا يا استاذى انا مجيش جنب حد
هنا فى استاتذا عملاقة فوتوشوب
مجيش جنبها حاجة
انا غلابن اوووووووووووووووى
اشكرك بجدا
على رفع معنوياتى ربنا يباركك
ويحافظ عليك


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وااااااااااااو
> لالا بجد كلهم عجبوني
> تسلم ايديك
> وربنا يبارك موهبتك سموره
> ...


اشكرك بجدا
على رفع معنوياتى ربنا يباركك
ويحافظ عليك


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> كلهم احلي من بعض فعلا
> استمر دايما منتظرين كل ما هو جديد
> ربنا معك


اشكرك بجدا
على رفع معنوياتى ربنا يباركك
ويحافظ عليك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل يا شاعر 

حلو حلو ..........إستمر بأة 

بس إهتم بالكلمات و الحروف العربى أكتر شوية


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> جميل يا شاعر
> 
> حلو حلو ..........إستمر بأة
> *اشكرك على التشجيع*
> بس إهتم بالكلمات و الحروف العربى أكتر شوية


امممممممممم
والله يا ست الكل حياتى بايظة حتى فى الكلمات
اممممممممممم حاضر وان شالله
واشكرك على التشجيع مرة اخرة


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (6 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جدا جدا سمير
عجبنى جدا التصميم العاشر
تسلم الأيادى يا غالى
​


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك يا استاذى الحبيب يسطس
واعتبرو هديةمنى ليك 
وشكران على التشجيع


----------

